
'Spring forward' to daylight saving time brings surge in deadly crashes - EndXA
https://www.colorado.edu/today/2020/01/30/spring-forward-daylight-saving-time-brings-surge-deadly-crashes
======
Jeff_Brown
tl;dr: "... 626.9 (95% CI 339.3 to 914.4) out of 8,958 fatal MVAs in the 5
workdays after DST transition from 1996 to 2017 were attributable to DST, and
thus were preventable.

~~~
ebcode
I think the better tl;dr is: "Our results support the theory that abolishing
time changes completely would improve public health," said Vetter.

